# have truck now get tree



## Reed (Sep 25, 2002)

How's this for that nasty area that needs some shade?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice rig there. I've used an 80" truck mounted rig on some 5"-6" live oaks, but that looks a lot bigger. And NEW!!


----------



## TREETX (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to see them try stick that bad boy into the ground where you live.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 25, 2002)

That thing must have set you back a couple bucks,but it looks and must work nice....


Later Rob...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 25, 2002)

What's that, like 180 inches?

I'd like to see that get on most properties near me!


----------



## Reed (Sep 25, 2002)

It's from Tree Preservation, Inc. What something like that means is someone is paying for big trees quickly and lots of them. 

Shopping malls, instasubdivisions, mega stores, entertainment resorts, etc. and everywhere else it takes big bucks to make big trees help to make more big bucks.

Nate, yeah right - could you see them try to poke a hole up here? 

No, it's not mine but if I wanted to make some big bucks, I'd probably go for this rig but then I don't feel completely good about snatching a tree from where it's a product of and moving it to where man decides it will look good at. Dunno for sure, but I'm a fellow that wanted to "release" his bonsai collection in New Zealand?!?!


----------

